# Aviform Suppleaze Gold  Anybody use it?



## Kenzo (16 February 2010)

By the way thank you to Aviform for my free sample  
	
	
		
		
	


	





The sample is for a 14 days trial, however you need a loading dose, so that would mean Id need to buy a tub to continue with the recommended amount before any benefit would kick in etc

So just wondered if anyone else uses this joint supplement and your views, noticed any difference?

Thank you


----------



## zoeshiloh (16 February 2010)

I've just started to use it - my lad is 16yo, not stiff day to day etc but I like feeding a joint supplement as a preventative rather than a cure - he had a bad accident a few years ago and can be stiff when it's very cold. 

Anyway, I've been feeding it for about a month, and my 16yo is now like a 4yo!! Seriously, I have never seen him leap and buck so much! I don't know if he is feeling extra good/mobile or what, but his routine/feed hasn't changed at all.


----------



## Kenzo (16 February 2010)

Really, that sounds promising then, I know what works for some doesnt always work for others, but I thought if I get quite a bit of positive feed back then its worth ordering the tub...otherwise the trial amount would be a waste anyway.

Thanks for that.


----------



## sandr (16 February 2010)

Brilliant stuff, and they do buy two get one free!!


----------



## Kenzo (16 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Brilliant stuff, and they do buy two get one free!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

already spotted that  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 hence pondering wheather to buy 2 tubs, one for each nag!

thanks for your feed back


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (16 February 2010)

i use it as a preventative measure on my youngster (5yo).

he has no known issues but has had a hard start to life as he raced as a 3yo, everyone comments on how supple and loose he is-may be nothing to do with the suppleaze but every little helps i think!

he did used to have a sticky stifle but :touchwood: has been free of this for a good few months now-maybe the suppleaze is helping that?


----------



## zoeshiloh (16 February 2010)

I ordered 3 tubs (on buy 2 get one 3) and it cost about £40 or something like that... Anyway, the joint supplements I've used before are around that area price wise so I thought it was worth a go. I honestly believe it has made a difference, although it is hard to tell when they have no actual problem before feeding it.


----------



## ihatework (16 February 2010)

It's so difficult to tell.
It appears to have a good specification and is one of the best value for money on the market.
I switched my older chap from Cortavet onto it and within a very short amount of time he became unlevel again so I gave up and went back to cortavet


----------



## loz9 (16 February 2010)

brilliant stuff!! def works with my veteran, made him much more supple within the loading dose period &amp; has now been on it for several years. I also use a couple of their other supplements &amp; they seem to have made a noticable improvement as well.


----------



## dressagecrazy (16 February 2010)

Love Suppleaze gold, it's the only Joint Supp ive ever had good results from without having to feed in mega high doses.


----------



## Kenzo (16 February 2010)

thank you everyone for your feedback


----------



## ElvisandTilly (16 February 2010)

I noticed the difference very quickly, in about a week of using it at load dose. My boy had been on cortavet at nearly £300 for a 3.8lt bottle and in the whole time it took to use up this bottle I never noticed much difference in his movement. Have had him on suppleaze gold for a couple of months now and the difference is very clear. Now dropped to maintenance dose and he is still moving well. 

Thank you to aviform for my free sample


----------



## soupdragon71 (16 February 2010)

Brilliant stuff! My 18yo could come out a bit stiff some days, so tried it about 3 years ago. Noticed the difference very quickly - everyone is very surprised when I tell them he has arthritis as he doesn't look it (or his age, considering his hard long working life - raced for 6 years, then did a bit of everything with me). He's more comfortable and happier!

I will be using it as a preventative measure with my new horse that I hope will also event.


----------



## Kenzo (17 February 2010)

Thanks guys, sounds great, I better order some!


----------



## SirenaXVI (17 February 2010)

I have not tried it but find the spec very impressive


----------



## pony mania (14 September 2010)

Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			i use it as a preventative measure on my youngster (5yo).

he has no known issues but has had a hard start to life as he raced as a 3yo, everyone comments on how supple and loose he is-may be nothing to do with the suppleaze but every little helps i think!

he did used to have a sticky stifle but :touchwood: has been free of this for a good few months now-maybe the suppleaze is helping that?
		
Click to expand...

beware of using devils claw  freely it can cause stomach problems  particularly where there are gastric ulcers acid etc


----------



## magic104 (8 April 2011)

Has anyone tried the cheaper Suppleaze @ 9.95 250g?


----------



## maggiesmum (8 April 2011)

pony mania said:



			beware of using devils claw  freely it can cause stomach problems  particularly where there are gastric ulcers acid etc
		
Click to expand...

Suppleaze gold doesn't contain any devils claw.


----------



## star (8 April 2011)

how do i get one of these free samples then?  my boys have been on Newmarket Joint Supp for the last yr as insurance been paying for it but now need to look at the long term.  It's more for prevention than for a problem but the spec looks good and the cost not bad.


----------



## calon (10 April 2011)

i started useing this on a friends recomendation she has her 24yrs ex dressage mare on it she found it mega for her totally transformed her old girl much better than the cortaflex did for her , i now use it on my 10yrs sec d who has an old tendon injury which was reocurring we have found her 100%  sound since useing it cant recomend enough x


----------



## GoneBust (10 April 2011)

After my horse was diagnosed with athritis. I did lots of research into the best joint supplements with all the correct specs. On paper Suppleaze Gold looks great, i bought a tub to try on my boy (i had him on cortaflex just as a quick buy when he was diagnosed) But he went rapidly down hill once off the cortaflex and on the suppleaze. So it didn't work for my boy and he went straight back on the cortaflex.


----------

